# Creosote Sweeping Log?



## pelican (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been using these every season in my open fireplace. Just ordered a Regency i2400 insert and was wondering if I should use these in it?

I'm having it professionally installed with the stainless steel liner and my chimney is prob around 20ft. Ideally I would like to get a nylon brush set and sweep the liner myself with a nylon brush kit.

I'm sure a lot of people here will just tell be to clean it with a brush but in case I don't have time one season, could I use one of these? Just wondering what everyone's take is on these things and if they work and are ok for an insert. etc.

Looking to keep the insert fired up all winter as long as I could. Also, prior to having my insert, I have someone coming out to professionally sweep the chimney before the liner goes in.

Thx,
MP


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 19, 2012)

General consensus is that they work to remove the really bad creosote or at least convert it to a not-so-bad creosote so you can sweep the chimney and remove it . . . it doesn't really hurt things, but it is not a replacement for physically sweeping the chimney.

A better option in my own opinion is to burn well seasoned wood, burn at the proper temps (not too cold and not hot) and inspect and sweep your chimney on a regular basis and save the money on the chimney sweeping logs.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 19, 2012)

+1 on the need to still sweep your chimney even when using those logs. If you do not want to climb up on your roof in the midst of winter try the sooteater: http://www.sooteater.com/ You can do a nice bottom-up cleaning with it even when your roof is covered in snow. Depending on your wood I would recommend cleaning the chimney a few times this winter just to see how good are your burning habits. Once you know your stove and your wood you will be better able to judge when it is time for a sweep. Plus, better than any sweeping logs etc is using dry wood!


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have one of those laying around had it for 2 years not remembered to use it.


----------



## egclassic (Nov 19, 2012)

I have never used one of those logs, I prefer my "snake oil" in liquid form. I usually buy a gallon of Anti-Creo-Soot spray and whenever I do a cold start up, I spray the interior of the stove and the load of wood. Does it work? Not sure. My stack always looks good when I sweep, but I'd like to think it's because I have learned how to burn correctly, with lots of help from here!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2012)

its been my experience that these logs and other products are ok for making a flue easier to sweep, as they tend to loosen the creosote that clings to the pipe , but when its all said and done, its a hell of a lot easier to sleep knowing the flue has been cleaned cause you looked down it and saw it was clean than it is wondering if the "gee whiz" product actually worked.

im with our resident firefighter 100% on this. confidence  is knowing its clean, only one way to know IMHO, either get up there and look, or hire a certified chimney professional to do so for you. the life you save may be your own.

you know what, i just had a thought, may start a new thread on it, i wonder if there is an organization which lobbies homeowners insurance companies for better rates with "proof of inspection' by a sweep annually? gonna have to look into this one guys , anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 19, 2012)

pelican said:


> I've been using these every season in my open fireplace. Just ordered a Regency i2400 insert and was wondering if I should use these in it?
> 
> I'm having it professionally installed with the stainless steel liner and my chimney is prob around 20ft. Ideally I would like to get a nylon brush set and sweep the liner myself with a nylon brush kit.
> 
> ...


I tend to stay away from those it is my understanding that they clean by burning extremely hot. I could be wrong but in any case thats enough to stop me I don't want to clean by having a chimney fire

Pete


----------



## aansorge (Nov 19, 2012)

With anew insert and dry wood you shouldn't need those creosote logs.  I sweep my own chimney once a year and get so little creosote (about 1 or two cups) I could surely skip a few years, but won't.

Sweeping is super easy, just do it!


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 20, 2012)

Rutland makes the same thing in log form or just a little 2lb tub in powder form.  Much more cost efficient than the logs and the tub lasts 1-2 seasons.  I throw a scoop(comes in the tub) onto the fire every week or two for peace of mind and for sure a day or two before a planned cleaning.  No clue how much it helps but I cannot imagine it is hurting anything and I put a price tag on my "peace of mind" - this is an inexpensive part of that. 

I also do not use this as an alternative to proper cleaning so it is just a little insurance.  My set up is a straight shot with a telescoping stove pipe so I can do bottom up every couple months in season at least until I get a good feel for how this stove and stack are burning. 

After my shoulder season brush run I am pretty confident this new stove requires less maintenance than my old one and will allow longer stretches between brush runs. 

With relatively warm weather moving in and a few days without the stove running I will be taking a peak up the pipe on Saturday to see how I have been burning.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 20, 2012)

I bet it doesn't really take much time to sweep the chimney. I know with my setup it actually takes only about half an hour to sweep. I'll put it off because in my head I make it a big deal of it, then when I finally get out there I am done in thirty minutes. It really isn't much harder to sweep than it would be to burn the creosote log.


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 20, 2012)

+1 on the SootEater... Mrs. Blue is a chimney-fire nazi, and we SootEatered our flue in 15 minutes.  Totally worth every nickel.


----------



## pelican (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys, just curious about the chimney sweep log... I'm having the chimney professionally cleaned before my insert is installed and once the liner goes in I plan on sweeping the liner myself.

I youtubed the sooteater product, looks pretty easy to use and affordable. I like the idea of being able to clean the chimney from the bottom in case there's snow on the roof.

Here's a question: in the case of creosote and soot buildup goes, does it form more concentrated closer to the bottom or the top of the chimney/liner or equally?

I think you see where I'm heading with this, if it forms more concentrated at the bottom, this product would be a good choice seeing you can operate it from the bottom.

MP


----------



## David Tackett (Nov 20, 2012)

I need to sweep my chimney this week.  Thanks for the info guys. I have never used the creosote logs, I have always used the brush method.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 20, 2012)

pelican said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, just curious about the chimney sweep log... I'm having the chimney professionally cleaned before my insert is installed and once the liner goes in I plan on sweeping the liner myself.
> 
> I youtubed the sooteater product, looks pretty easy to use and affordable. I like the idea of being able to clean the chimney from the bottom in case there's snow on the roof.
> 
> ...


 
I think most people report having more creosote at the top since then the gases are cooled enough to form deposits within the cold chimney that is exposed to the outside. That is certainly also my experience although it may be different with an insulated liner. However, I do not have a problem going all the way up to the top with the sooteater. Usually my wife stands outside telling me when I reached the top. If your chimney is longer than 18 ft I would suggest getting two packs as you can use the poles interchangeably and you will have a spare head.


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 20, 2012)

BobUrban said:


> Rutland makes the same thing in log form or just a little 2lb tub in powder form. Much more cost efficient than the logs and the tub lasts 1-2 seasons. I throw a scoop(comes in the tub) onto the fire every week or two for peace of mind and for sure a day or two before a planned cleaning. No clue how much it helps but I cannot imagine it is hurting anything and I put a price tag on my "peace of mind" - this is an inexpensive part of that.
> 
> I also do not use this as an alternative to proper cleaning so it is just a little insurance. My set up is a straight shot with a telescoping stove pipe so I can do bottom up every couple months in season at least until I get a good feel for how this stove and stack are burning.
> 
> ...


 
I have same setup - straight up with telescoping double wall pipe - but the last couple times I had to disconnect the pipe (to move the stove, install new hearth, etc.) it was very tough to work the pipe off the flue collar (a very tight fit) - so I just run up to the roof.   Seasonal burning and once a year sweep so far has yielded very little stuff coming out.   I think once this place becomes "home" and we start burning 24/7 I might grab the soot-eater - gets great reviews here from what I read.


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 20, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> its been my experience that these logs and other products are ok for making a flue easier to sweep, as they tend to loosen the creosote that clings to the pipe , but when its all said and done, its a hell of a lot easier to sleep knowing the flue has been cleaned cause you looked down it and saw it was clean than it is wondering if the "gee whiz" product actually worked.
> 
> im with our resident firefighter 100% on this. confidence is knowing its clean, only one way to know IMHO, either get up there and look, or hire a certified chimney professional to do so for you. the life you save may be your own.
> 
> you know what, i just had a thought, may start a new thread on it, i wonder if there is an organization which lobbies homeowners insurance companies for better rates with "proof of inspection' by a sweep annually? gonna have to look into this one guys , anyone have any thoughts?


 
I pay a LOT more for insurance due to wood heat (this is probably no surprise to anyone here?). If my insurance company took, say, $100 off my policy for proof-of-sweep, I'd give that + a few extra $ to a qualified sweep, no problem....


----------



## clemsonfor (Nov 20, 2012)

Look at "Pens'' sticky on new member info or whatever. There is at least 5 threads on this linked there.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 20, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> Look at "Pens'' sticky on new member info or whatever. There is at least 5 threads on this linked there.


+1   Those sticky's are good.


----------



## clemsonfor (Nov 20, 2012)

here is the link to the "links" i was referring to.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...lem-stoves-air-is-restricted-faq-about.59225/


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 20, 2012)

Sprinter said:


> +1 Those sticky's are good.


 
2nd that.  A few individuals on this board have sure done a lot of work - kudos....


----------

